# FCS-Kali/Southeasern US Rank Achievements!



## Guro Harold (Sep 1, 2008)

FCS-Kali of the Southeastern US is proud to announce the following rank achievements!

On August 31st, 2008 the following students were awarded by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo the level of Certified Instructor in FCS-Kali.


Philip "Brad" Carey (SC State Rep)
Howard Vanderbeck
Hugh Klumb
The level of Certified Instructor in FCS-Kali is equivalent to the rank of Lakan Isa or First Dan in other arts. Certified Instructors must be approved upon satifactory evaluation and unanimous approval of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and Certified Instructors, Guros and Lakans who are in attendence at the FCS Gathering.

On a personal note:
As I have mentioned in the past, if you have met these gentlemen before, you have seen that they are very humble,
yet very zealous in studying the Filipino Martial Arts! I first had the honor of meeting and befriending them 10 years ago at a seminar in Raleigh
taught by the late Grandmaster Remy A. Presas. 

With Best regards,
Guro Harold Evans
Southeastern US Director
FCS-Kali

About FCS-Kali:
Founded by Guro Ray Dionaldo, Filipino Combat Systems an organization dedicated the preservation and promotion of all Filipino Martial Arts. 
Filipino Combat Systems(FCS) is an organization/system with members from around the world. We come from extremely diverse backgrounds and Martial Arts systems.

We've all come together because of our love of the Filipino Martial
Arts, and our unwillingness to become involved in the politics that has so often stifled our growth.

FCS-Kali of the Southeastern US:
Appointed by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, Guro Harold Evans is the Southeastern US Director and the NC State Representative of FCS-Kali, whose main task is to assist in the growth and development of FCS-Kali in the Southeastern US.

Mr. Evans is certified to teach FCS-Kali, Modern Arnis, Pacific Archipelago Combatives (PAC), Filipino Combatives, and Sil-Lum Kung-fu.

Mr. Evans, a personal student of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, holds the FCS rank of Guro. He also holds the rank of Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan) in Filipino Combatives and Mano Y Mano from Master Lyndon Johnson as well as,
Lakan Dalawa (2nd Dan) in Guro W. Hock Hochheim's Pacific Archipelago Combatives (PAC) and Filipino Combatives (Master Lyndon Johnson).

Guro Evans also holds black belts in Grand Master Rick Wards Sunburst Natural Fist System Sil-Lum Kung-fu and Grand Master Remy A. Presas Modern Arnis (IMAF, Inc) under Guro/Sifu David Ng.
More information concerning FCS-Kali can be obtained below:
MT - PM: Palusut
Email - mail_harold@yahoo.com
Cell - (336) 392-6225
www.fcskali.com
www.ncfcskali.com
www.myspace.com/guroharold


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2008)

What an active group! That's great!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 2, 2008)

Guro Harold, thanks for the kudos on the rank achievement. It was definitely a Gathering that will never be forgotten. 

For those who were not in attendance, on a quick note, Friday nights instruction was done by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and demos were given by instructors on their latest material. Saturdays instructors included Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan, Grandmaster Lazo and Tuhon Ray Dionaldo. Sundays instructors were Grandmaster Lazo, Guro Ray Cole and Tuhon Ray Dionaldo.

 %-} Brad


----------

